# Kron Gracie wins again



## Hanzou (Sep 28, 2016)

Kron Gracie vs Hideo Tokoro - full fight Video Rizin FF 2016 1st Round


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 28, 2016)

Watched that yesterday.  Great stuff all around.  Kron is obviously comfortable with striking and continues to dominate on the ground.  Gotta love a guy who can tap darn near anyone on the BJJ competition circuit with blue belt level stuff.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2016)

Love the way Kron moves!


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Ah Japanese mma full of roided up freak show fighters and a bunch of fixed fights


----------



## Buka (Sep 29, 2016)

It seems the video was taken down. I would have liked to have seen it, seen how well Kron's hands are coming along.  @Hanzou, do you know if he's still training with the Diaz brothers?

I think Kron's going to be the big dog of this next Gracie generation.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 29, 2016)

Buka said:


> I think Kron's going to be the big dog of this next Gracie generation.



He already is in my view.  He has taken on the mantle of competition in both MMA and BJJ, and has taken over Rickson's gym in LA.


----------



## Buka (Sep 29, 2016)

Charlemagne said:


> He already is in my view.  He has taken on the mantle of competition in both MMA and BJJ, and has taken over Rickson's gym in LA.



Is this the Culver City one? I had heard that but forgot. I imagine that school is doing well, ya? 

I'm really enjoying watching all this stuff happen.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 29, 2016)

Buka said:


> Is this the Culver City one? I had heard that but forgot. I imagine that school is doing well, ya?



I believe so.


----------



## 23rdwave (Sep 29, 2016)

Buka said:


> I think Kron's going to be the big dog of this next Gracie generation.



With only three fights in three years that is unlikely. He needs to step up to a bigger promotion like Bellator or UFC or just stick with the bjj comps.


----------



## Buka (Sep 30, 2016)

23rdwave said:


> With only three fights in three years that is unlikely. He needs to step up to a bigger promotion like Bellator or UFC or just stick with the bjj comps.



Competition isn't really a factor in what I was trying to say. (poorly, obviously)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2016)

I think like any other mma fighter you will see Kron fight and slowly work his way up if he is able to.  He is fighting in Japan right now I am sure because they will pay him well.  In time, I imagine Bellator or the UFC will come calling if he is good enough.  Everybody has to start some where and well very few get the gift CM Punk received.


----------



## Buka (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like his next fight is set.

Rizin: Tatsuya Kawajiri Challenges Kron Gracie, Hideo Tokoro vs. Erson Yamamoto Confirmed


----------



## Hanzou (Oct 30, 2016)

Buka said:


> Looks like his next fight is set.
> 
> Rizin: Tatsuya Kawajiri Challenges Kron Gracie, Hideo Tokoro vs. Erson Yamamoto Confirmed



Pretty quick turnaround considering that it will be only a few months after his last fight. Looks like he is picking up the pace of his fights.


----------

